# Vortex Glasspak Bino Harness



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Just wanted to share some info on the new harness. Been a while since I posted. Scouting season has begun!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

How about showing the side pockets?, What size phone if any will fit in the back pocket?


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Haven't seen this harness before thanks for the review. I prefer the lid to open away from me towards the front though

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Muddy dogs. I will have to see if my galaxy s6plus will fit when I get home. I'll get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

The side pockets were a little small for my galaxy edge plus. It mostly fits on the rear pocket. Sticks out about 1 inch.


----------

